# Crazzzzzy flebay prices



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

wow...cant believe what people are paying for junk/trashed/damaged aurora slot cars and parts,starting to think these bids are being jacked up by the sellers circle of friends.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

who is the pivot man?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

who ever puts in the last bid.:jest:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I just scored 2 t jets complete for 15 Bux i didn't think that was too bad. I had 20 bux on the line for them.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Not bad at all...^^^^:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I have seen a significant increase in prices of lots and junkyards that are at or above the retail price of the cars individually. They don't look like they are being bought by big time resellers so I don't know whats up. Maybe it is the Storage Wars phenomenon where they are hoping to make a killing on resale?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Noticed the same thing - people going nuts paying way above sanity-levels for . . . basically junk.

Whatever floats yer boat I guess. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tax refund time makes for some crazy bidding. It'll pass....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*It's madness*



bobwoodly said:


> I have seen a significant increase in prices of lots and junkyards that are at or above the retail price of the cars individually. They don't look like they are being bought by big time resellers so I don't know whats up. Maybe it is the Storage Wars phenomenon where they are hoping to make a killing on resale?


Not sure whats up with that Bob....but I've pondered it for some time. The phenomenon has ramped up over time. It's definately been happening for some time now. It's reached the point where I really dont even look much anymore. IMHO there's more than one factor involved and there may be more...LOL

I believe some of it has to to with the percieved or true value of individual original parts. Just because repop items cost yay much, they still have a stigma for some so the original parts pool gets shallower with each passing day. Competition for "cant get it stuff" gets fierce in the final hours. Many of us dont want repop parts and I dont necessarily enjoy killing or competing for NOS carded parts. 

Many of us dont have the luxury of attending shows or meets. We dont live anywhere near slot alley; so the acquisition of treasure piles is easily justified. Lots, or piles have the appeal of variety. More often than not a particular lot will satisfy many needs. Who among us only has one project going? I always enjoyed the nuggets. Those surprise pieces that fuel the need to gamble on....ya know? 

Party A may want such and such. Party B may be after so and so. Some are after the same thing. It all depends on the lot and what someone needs, wants or sees within the pile itself.

"It's always worth what someone is willing to pay for it."


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Not sure whats up with that Bob....but I've pondered it for some time. The phenomenon has ramped up over time. It's definately been happening for some time now. It's reached the point where I really dont even look much anymore. IMHO there's more than one factor involved and there may be more...LOL
> 
> I believe some of it has to to with the percieved or true value of individual original parts. Just because repop items cost yay much, they still have a stigma for some so the original parts pool gets shallower with each passing day. Competition for "cant get it stuff" gets fierce in the final hours. Many of us dont want repop parts and I dont necessarily enjoy killing or competing for NOS carded parts.
> 
> ...


what Mr Bill said.......
Bubba 123


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

"It's always worth what someone is willing to pay for it."

sums up what capitalism is all about, no?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

A few years back in the 'wild west' days of eBay, I scored several nice deals buying TJet lots. Over time I have seen the same phenomenon of goofs paying absolute stupid money for them. You know it's out of hand when you can go to our swap meet full of hardcore slot heads and get much better deals. 

Bill, maybe you could consider finagling a vacation/slot car orgy and come out here to the south tip of Lake Michigan. 100 tables of nothing but slot cars can be intoxicating, even if it can leave you broke and wanting for more. Lots of Hobbytalkers would agree.:thumbsup:

Al


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

simple supply & demand
I have not seen any conspiracies (a friend and I try to make sure we do not go after same item)
Winter time MORE DEMAND, I say Thanksgiving to April prime time.
more demand because, more people looking & buying (more they have time on there hand)
Less supply in winter Fewer Garage sale SELLERS.
More interested buyers (NOT smarter)
I follow TYCO #3 and #2 Dale cars for demand, just my opinion they are going for a little less than last year & are going down in median price. (they get a lot more in winter)

Junk lots, multi car auctions are getting more $$$ this winter
my 2 cents


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

After watching the prices go up last winter and then settle back in the spring, I decided to do some selling now and will probably back off at the end of March. Then start gathering stuff for the next year. It's a vicious cycle, but I can't stop. :thumbsup:
What I've noticed is the drag racing related items doing very well. AFX dragsters and chassis are getting good money now. Thanks AW for renewed interest? Maybe the guys that are buying AW are also looking at the vintage cars to collect.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I know this is a year plus old thread, but I had to put in my 2 cents.

About a year ago I scored a good sized lot off of EBAY, I sold a good amount of the lot individually on EBAY, along with a smaller lot of parts. i made most, if not all of my money back. I did not track it close enough to know if I made it all back. More importantly I got to keep several items I wanted, which included both the Blue with white stars and White with red stars Thunderloop Thriller Corvettes. Those 2 bodies were off there chassis, but the chassis were in the lot. I would have had to pay $35 to $40 each or more for these cars separately, and they are in very good shape.

My point is that some good deals can still be had. I do agree that some bidding has gotten out of hand. I have been on EBAY a lot lately and see many prices that I feel are way too high, but at the same time I have seen a few cars I was watching not even get a bad. Unfortunately, it is my luck that when I place a low bid someone usually outbids me.

It is what it is.

I live in Southern California so there are no slot car venues I can go to and buy anything at a reasonable price. most of the hobby shops around here either don't have any slots cars or a severely limited selection.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the innernut has put most hobby shops out of business.
there is a Swap and Sell here on the 'live chat' twice a month Saturday nights.
look for more information on the Swap & Sell forum and be sure to attend this coming Saturday Nights Swap & Sell for possible bargoons.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> I know this is a year plus old thread, but I had to put in my 2 cents.
> 
> About a year ago I scored a good sized lot off of EBAY, I sold a good amount of the lot individually on EBAY, along with a smaller lot of parts. i made most, if not all of my money back. I did not track it close enough to know if I made it all back. More importantly I got to keep several items I wanted, which included both the Blue with white stars and White with red stars Thunderloop Thriller Corvettes. Those 2 bodies were off there chassis, but the chassis were in the lot. I would have had to pay $35 to $40 each or more for these cars separately, and they are in very good shape.
> 
> ...



I truelly feel u'r pain
Bubba 123

in Jackson, TN.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> I truelly feel u'r pain
> Bubba 123
> 
> in Jackson, TN.


Thanks Bubba 123

I should not post late at night, or I should proof read better. I see a few spelling mistakes in my post (There instead of their, and bad instead of bid).

I will have to check out the swap/sell here. I don't have much to swap or sell at the moment, but maybe I will find something to buy. I do have a G Plus F1 in good shape that I am not using.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

I just got a small lot of tjets for a reasonable price on ebay. Mailman just dropped it off and like a kid at Christmas time I ripped into it. I always thought a dull steak knife was the tool of choice for wheel well modifications but I now see that some people thought out of the box and decided to use dads soldering iron instead.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

oldraceral said:


> I just got a small lot of tjets for a reasonable price on ebay. Mailman just dropped it off and like a kid at Christmas time I ripped into it. I always thought a dull steak knife was the tool of choice for wheel well modifications but I now see that some people thought out of the box and decided to use dads soldering iron instead.


O.U.C.H.!!!!!
hope u got more stuff out of that lot in better shape 
Bubba 123


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

This is the reason I will not pay more than $3-$5 per car for a used car lot. Not only are the bodies junk, but when you open them up, you find a lot of other ugly things. Like they decided to "air cool" the chassis by drilling in a few holes, the brush springs have been bent beyond repair, etc.

Joe


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Vansmack2 - are you a Jim Rome fan?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> oldraceral said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason I will not pay more than $3-$5 per car for a used car lot. Not only are the bodies junk, but when you open them up, you find a lot of other ugly things. Like they decided to "air cool" the chassis by drilling in a few holes, the brush springs have been bent beyond repair, etc.
> ...


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually got ten unmolested closed rivet tjet chassis in that lot. I knew the bodies were runners and have plans for them. Just hadn't seen the solder iron modification before.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Branded like cattle with a hot iron....savages!

I've seen too many Al.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Are the posts cracked?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

"Wheel wells are not cut, they are atomically enlarged"


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> "Wheel wells are not cut, they are atomically enlarged"


or "lightly sanded" ur "warmed"


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Have you guys seen this auction for a "Fray" car. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150776284070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949


For prices like this I need to start building these to sell to the masses

Unreal

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

unreal is right. I know the builder/seller and he has to be as astonished as you and I!


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope he gets paid for that. Aren't there well-known builders selling Fray cars for around $130-140? Just add your own body? Is he one of them?


----------



## germaneighter (Feb 22, 2012)

*More EBAY Disappointments*

A few years back I swore off buying any TJets off EBAY. (Too many undisclosed "issues" on items I purchased.) Recently I was weak and purchased three cars from three different EBAY sellers. A Buy-It-Now on a #1429 El Camino TJet for $82. White with turquoise boards. The price seemed reasonable based on the pictures and description. (I've never owned a TJet Camino, even in bad condition.) In the description it stated "The screw posts are fine and so are the boards." Well that statement was half true. The boards were fine. However I noticed the body seemed to set cockeyed on the chassis. When I removed the body I saw what looked like multiple repairs on the front post. The whole post looks like it had been glued onto the body (large pool of clear epoxy on the underside of the hood) and the top of the post had a "V" chunk that had been glued back together. It also had a smaller-than-stock front screw, I assume to put less stress on the repair. Fortunately the top of the hood does not show any post break-out but the post itself is not square with the body, thus the crooked stance. Next was a #1475 Tuff Ones Cheetah I won for $20.50. The front post looks like it had been melted. No mention of this in the description. OK - $20 bucks is good price, no doubt, but only if the car is nice. Lastly was a #1358 Red Jag I won for $22.50. It is in the best condition of all three. My only issue is minor - there are some small dents in the top and hood. The description did say "minor wear" so for $22 bucks I'm OK with it.

I've been through the "giving bad feedback" thing a few times. It never ends well. Same with most returns. At best you're out the return freight cost and time spent. At worst you have some insane idiot sending you threatening emails and screwing up your feedback rating. I have bought and sold many items on EBAY and have been very happy on both sides but I have to say I have never had a great experience when it comes to buying TJets.

I think I'm swearing off buying EBAY TJets again……..I'll see how long I hold out.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

There are many of the folks on this board sell on eBay and also sell and trade here. I look for people who sell lot's of slot cars and have good feedback (especially in the "as described column"). I try to limit my shameless plugs but look me up if you ever want to try again.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/hollow58/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

germaneighter, I cannot comment on any other part of the world, but the USA eBay only allows sellers to give POSITIVE feedback to buyers.
I use different IDs for buying and selling to avoid the retaliation bids that some sellers will make when things have gone bad.
leaving correct and appropriate feedback for a seller is the only way you can help others avoid the same situation you have found yourself in. I don't blame you for not buying anymore, but, please use the feedback for its intended purpose.
curious though, have you contacted the seller and told him of your disappointment?
some will make amends including partial refunds and that might work to your advantage. 
but, if the seller never hears from you and understands what it is about his description and your understanding of it that are different he has no chance to make you happy.
and if he is a ripoff, he will continue. but if you don't ask, you will never know.
I had a situation with a seller for some pickup shoes. advertised as fitting O-guage slot cars and they were actually for wheelie trikes, much different.
seller first called me a liar when I suggested we work out a partial refund.
then he realized the potential value and wanted them back.
long-short, eBay picked up the cost of returning, seller was still making ugly noises so he got a neg from me.
now he has a stupid story on his ME page under his zellwood http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...d&ftab=AllFeedback&sspagename=STRK:MEFSX:FDBK ID
but his negative affects his placing in the search for items he lists for sale.
leave appropriate feedback if a seller will not work to make you happy.
.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160767105676


WOW Look at the 26 bids


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Now that's FUNNY !*












alpink said:


> I had a situation with a seller for some pickup shoes. advertised as fitting O-guage slot cars and they were actually for wheelie trikes, much different.
> seller first called me a liar when I suggested we work out a partial refund.
> then he realized the potential value and wanted them back.
> long-short, eBay picked up the cost of returning, seller was still making ugly noises so he got a neg from me.
> ...


----------

